# Steve Nicholls journey to the UKBFF South Coast Show



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Firstly let me start by introducing myself, I am Steve Nicholls born and raised in East London now residing in Wiltshire with my wife and daughter.

I started training with weights when i was 18yrs old with no real aspirations of becoming a bodybuilder i just wanted to get fitter and stronger as my ambition at the time was to join the Britsh Army.

I decided the Army was not for me as i was not one for discipline in my teen years as i much preferd drink and women......!

I followed in my fathers footsteps and became a steel fabrication engineer which is still my current profession.

When i was 21yrs old i finally settled in Wiltshire and began training at Scotts gym which was the notorious bodybuilding gym in Melksham, spit and sawdust the type of place you wiped your feet on the way out if you know what i mean.

It was there that i met Darren Oram who was already a competative bodybuilder at national level. After training seriously for six years i decided i wanted to step on stage, with a help from Darren i dieted gradually for 20 weeks. I still remember being 6-8 weeks out thinking how good i looked as i was in the best shape of my life and Darren said to me 'you have got about another stone to come off mate' i was gutted but realised if i wanted to be the best i could be it had to be done, this was my first real insight as to how tough competition dieting can be.

I came 2nd in the first timers category at the 2004 NABBA WEST and qualified for the british champs, i was eager to bring the best look i could to the finals however about 3 weeks out i was told my Father had cancer, we had not spoke for about 2 years due to family differencs and my attention had to be with him at this time, barriers were broken down and we formed a relationship that i would never want to lose again.

In 2006 i felt i was ready to take the stage again, i was in a dilemma as to which weight category to compete in as i felt i was not big enough to compete as a LHW but felt tall as a MW, But for me competing is all about conditioning and coming in sliced and diced and felt that as long as i come in looking sharp they cannot denie me.

This diet lasted 18 weeks and i came down from 16st 10lbs to 12st 3lbs on the day of the show, its fair to say that i did diet muscle off to make that category but at that time i did what i had to do.

I won my category that day and posed down for the overall which was an awesome experience.

I sat out the British Finals as i knew in myself that i would be more suited as a LHW but there was more growing to be done.

For the past 3 years i have been training hard with my partner Darren at City Fitness gym Melksham, slowly biding my time to return to the stage, my workouts have been fast, hard and intense. Each and every rep counting towards my goal of being the best i can be. What makes this show intresting is Darren will also be competing at Portsmouth in the Heavyweights, I start my diet on the 5th Jan, i've had my xmas pud and i'm ready to go!

Diet and training details to follow once i have worked out my nutritional values etc.

Hope you enjoy my thread.

Regards Steve Nicholls.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

looking forward to following this steve....

good luck.... :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Good read Steve - post some pics please!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

good luck mate


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

pics pics pics  welcome mate


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

good luck steve and welcome mate

how tall are you mate?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the board steve...best of luck...


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Bulkaholic..

yo buddy, where do you train? we might of passed paths being so close plus i work on the door at club ice on sat, delfter crew in bath on fri and elleven's in chippenham on thurs. hope your prep goes well and best of luck.

my height is 5' 10'' which is a height i believe more suited to heavy weights but thats a few years of yet but i believe i can get there one day, thats why i made sure that i was shredded when i competed in MW as the shorter guy's could carry more mass than me, hopefully in the LHW i will have plenty of mass and just as shredded.

i will be posting pic's shortly along with nutrition and training journal.

thanks for everyone's support and making me feel welcome, it feels good knowing that i've become a part of this boby building family...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good luck mate will be interesting tracking your progress


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

I took some shots of Steve and Darren training yesterday, i must say Steve is in such good shape and the improvements from his time away from the stage are very noticeable.

The hard work begins Monday bro, will be there all the way with you!

Just no more tantrums on the door like last time you dieted ha ha!!!


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks bro.. cant wait to get started and i know that before i know it the show will be here and i get to step back on stage and show my improvements.. :thumb:

well the stupid little pencils should'nt **** me of when i'm on the door..ha ha

especially when i dieting.

i'm sure i wont be that bad this time as i'm allowed alot more calories compared to when i had to get down to the MW.

thanks for all your support and i know you'll be there all the way:cool2:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Alright Steve

have u thought about doin the Nabba west again .. a few lads form Ironworx in swindon are doin it including myself ..... have u got any pics of urself

if your ever in swindon pop over to the gym :thumb:


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

The Nabba West and South Coast are on the same day this year arent they? So he couldn't do both and South coast is the better show imo.

Nabba west will suffer this year i reckon, number of competitors on stage will be lower as most will do South Coast show.


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

i was thinking about doing the nabba west as well but i'm sure they have fallen on the same day this year. i'm sure i've met you before through Andy Davis. i'll make sure i make an effort to come over and see you at the ironworks, i'll let my condition get a bit better first and then you can see what you think, any advise would be gratefully taken buddy.. :thumb:

DIET NUTRITION

well i've finally sat down and got my nutrition sorted and have started today..

meal 1 at 6.30 am

oats with nuts and fruit and whey protein (Best meal of the day)

meal 2 at 10.00 am

salmon with rice and a protein shake

meal 3 at 12.30 pm

chicken and rice and a protein shake

meal 4 at 3.30 pm

protein shake

meal 5 at 5.30 pm

rump steak and a jacket potato

meal 6 at 9.00 pm

protein shake

this gives me a total calorie intake to 3000, this consists of 450g of protein, 200g of carbs and 50g of fat.

My cardio is done 6 nights a week before meal 6. consisting of 10 mins on the cross trainer, sunday is a cheat day with no cardio. this system always works well for me. The cardio will increase in time when changes start to slow and an additional morning session will be added when it is required.

my training diary will follow sortly and pics will follow to.

thanks for support. :thumbup1:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Training Program...

Though the years i've tried lots of training splits, where i've tried training 4 and 5 days a week, some weaker body parts i've trained twice a week and so on..

Over the past 2 to 3 years i've found that the less i train the more i develope, that does'nt mean that my training sessions are not intense cos they are all out blood and guts sessions.

Its difficult to write down specific training days as it can vary week to week due to work loads, we've all got to pay the bills and buy our suppliments but i stick to a few specific rules:

1. Each body part gets 8 to 9 days rest between training sessions.

2. Each training session is no longer than 45 minutes to 1 hour long.

3. as long as ive trained hard and have got that muscel pump required the job is done and theres no need to do anymore as i would be over training.

4. Always train in the evening after meal 5.

Im a strong believer that 90% of my work as a body builder is done outside of the gym with nutrition and rest.

If i was to try and write my training diary down it would go something like the following..

Monday - Legs

Leg extentions - 3 sets - 8 to 10 reps

Leg press - 5 sets - 10 to 20 reps

Hamstring curls - 3 sets - 8 to 10 reps

Calfs - 6 sets - As many as possible

Tuesday - Arms

Bi's - Standing straight bar curl - 4/5 sets - as many as possible

Seated preacher curls - 3 sets - as many as possible

Tri's - Incleine close grip bench press - 5 sets - as many as possible

Cabel rope curl - 3 sets - as many as possible

Thursday - Back

This changes to two different training sessions

Session 1 - All dead lift and nothing else - 8/12 sets - as many as possible

Session 2 - This would be the following session after 8/9 days rest

Wide grib lat pull down to chest - 3 sets - 8/10 reps

Close grip cabel pull down - 3 sets - 8/10 reps

Cabel rows - 3 sets - 8/10 reps

Wide grip cabel rows - 3 sets - 8/10 reps

The following monday chest and shoulders

Incline bench press - 4 sets 8/10 resp

Flat bench press - 3 sets - 8/10 reps

Behind head should press - 3 sets - 8/10 reps

Frount shoulder press - 3 sets - 8/10 reps

Then the cycle would start again, the exercise might change depending on what machines or benches are availble when i train, i never wait for a bench, i will always find an alternative exercise. When im training i want to be in and out of the gym. The sets and reps might change more or less depending if i feel the job is done or not.

Well this is how i train and i've made great improvments from this, as you all know its about finding out what works best for you. its exactly the same for your nutrition and everyone is different thats why this sport is one of the hardest in the world and i love it.


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Well its the 4th day into the diet and eveything going along nicely, only feeling a little hungry though certain points of the day which is write on key for when i'm due to eat again, usually about 15 to 30 mins befor my next meal.

My nutrition is very much the same in the off session just with no or very little cardio. before xmas my body fat was around 7%, its amazing how fast you loose your condition though bad food over 2 weeks. i did love the break from training and i do love my food, pastries is my weakness (sausage rolls...).

my body fat is now around 10% but it feels good being back on my diet, i know the food is blanned but the way it makes you look out weighs the flavour factor for me.

Well it was legs monday and arms on tues and my body is aching like crazy..always a good sign. i've been feeling a bit tired cos of it along with the diet, i've forgot how tired you become though a competion diet and i know this is only the start but bring it on..

back training tonight and its all the dead lift today, will keep everyone posted on how things are progressing. the pics are coming but its bloody cold to be stood around half naked plus i want to improve the condition a little :thumbup1:more.. :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Best of luck Steve, I look forward to meeting yourself and Matt when you come down to the Ministry in early February.

J


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

supercell said:


> Best of luck Steve, I look forward to meeting yourself and Matt when you come down to the Ministry in early February.
> 
> J


thanks buddy, really looking forward to meeting you and the training session. i've seen you several times competing and just shows in general. highlight of last year was seeing win your Pro Card, congratulations.. my personal goal is to make top 5 at the british.see you soon.


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Well friday is here and the week of training has gone really well, Dead lifting was hard work, got 8 working sets in and by then my back was totally pumped. job done!

My energy levels have been good so far, been able to carry on with work and training plus cardio, by the end of the day i'm ready for bed and getting a good 8 hours sleep a night.

The weekends gets a bit harder for me as i work on the door at local clubs and that cuts my sleep down to 3 to 4 hours a night but i always catch up on sundy night,:cool:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

another good day of food, things are starting to move in the right direction, i can see changes in my physic already, my body fat as i said was around 10 percent at the start of this week and i feel that i've made progress already, as i dont want to loose to much weight to quick i've cut my cardio back to 5 nights rather than the 6 i said i'd do.

when things start to slow i'll put the 6 day back in rather than reduce any calories. pleased with the first week and i've got my 1st cheat day tomorrow already.

:thumb:


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

yo bro, whats this i hear about you and Daz keeping up with a powerlifter training legs at Bath Uni the other night?

You amaze me, restricted calories yet still leg pressing 750kg for reps!

Nice 2 catch up today, spk 2u 2mr probably!

Matt.


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

matt p said:


> yo bro, whats this i hear about you and Daz keeping up with a powerlifter training legs at Bath Uni the other night?
> 
> You amaze me, restricted calories yet still leg pressing 750kg for reps!
> 
> ...


you know me buddy do like a challenge but my legs did ache for 5 days after so was a quality session. :thumb:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Well start of the next week but i did have a good cheat day eating all the foods i like when i want them on sunday.

Got to train chest and shoulders tonight at bath uni if my training partner can make it if not will be at city fitness, what ever happens the job will be done along with my cardio. Energy levels are good and all i think about is on how to improve my possing to show every thing off in the best way.

I'm always looking for different things i can improve on, this keeps me driving forward or its the body builder in me thats never happy with the way i look, always got to be bigger and better. :cool2:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Last night i trained at bath uni in the end and had a good session as i'm aching well today. I'll be back at city fitness tonight training legs and i'm planning on doing some pic's tonight so as lomg as i can figure how to post them up they should be on this page soon and any comments are welcome just try to be nice..:laugh:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello Steve,great read so far:thumbup1:

Best of luck


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

had a good training session and this is how my legs were looking by the end, its hard to show any definition when they are blow. I was totally worn out by the end of the day, always the same after legs but all going well.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

legs are lookin huge mate


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Good luck Steve, Its an interesting journal so far. I'm sure your going to do great at the South Coast.


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

sbigpecs said:


> Good luck Steve, Its an interesting journal so far. I'm sure your going to do great at the South Coast.


thanks buddy, you got any plans on competing this year? :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Huge legs mate! any upper body shots?


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

steven-nicholls said:


> thanks buddy, you got any plans on competing this year? :thumbup1:


Just two show's planned bro. I've got 7 weeks left till the Arnolds in Columbus Ohio, then cruise into the Brits 09 - Both show I will compete in the u90's class.


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

sbigpecs said:


> Just two show's planned bro. I've got 7 weeks left till the Arnolds in Columbus Ohio, then cruise into the Brits 09 - Both show I will compete in the u90's class.


thats quality, bet the arnold is going to be an amazing experience, best of luck buddy. i was watching at the brits when you won the u90 last year, you were thick with muscle and looking cut, pretty amazing i must say.. well i hope to see you at the brits this year.. give me a shout as to how you get on at the arnold.


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

It was nice not training last night as i've been getting a bit tired with the diet but nothing i cant handle. I still got my cardio done and its back in the gym tonight to train arms and cardio. i've taken out my little bet of sauce i used to have on my food this week as i cant help but want to push myself to bring the cuts on.

I will post some pics of my upper body soon. thank you for your comments and i'll keep training hard to try and make more improvements.:cool:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

All my training is done for the week apart from my cardio. all things are looking like i've made some more cuts. i'll make sure i weigh my sef to make sure i've lost just a couple of pounds. i'm making sure that i'm not doing anything to drastic as i'm weighing around 93kg

Nutrition is still going well and i dont think i'll make any changes as long as things are looking good sunday but i did say that last week and i still made a little change when i properbly had no need to.


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Bro, awesome leg shot!

Will catch up with you over the weekend, evreyone at work has just been gasping at your pic! LOL!

Was laughing earlier when you txt me about sunday, One more day to go lol!


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

today is my day of rest and my cheat day which is well earned as i've lost just a couple of pounds and brought my body fat down, it was nice to see the improved cutness in me, every thing moving along nicely/

Had my legs waxed to see how long before the hairs start to grow back, i normally shave my body but i have to do this almost every day to keep on top of it. its been about 3 years since i started shaving my body and hate it when i'm not.

start of another week tomorrow and its back training tomorrow at bath uni, bring it on!!!


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Had a wicked back session last night with lots rowing with close grip, wide grip.and under hand grip with plenty of stretching in each rep to try and widen my back. truely am aching well today. finished of last night with some Abb work and the cardio.

Done some posing practise, must admit my training partner is looking good who is also competing at the south coast as a heavy weight.

By the end of this week my only nutrition change will be going from full fat milk to skimmed. :thumb:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

just finished another killer legs sassion and cardio. Done leg press, hamstring curls and standing calf raises using all different types of rep speeds tonight and by the end my legs were pumped.

Feeling totally wiped out now and i've had my final protein shake for the day, roll on breakfast.. :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Amazing legs!

I am near Melksham when back from studying. Live in Biddestone.

Have been using a gym in Chippenham on Bumpers Farm which is pretty basic.

Do you use the gym in Melksham (Scotts I think its called?) or is it always Bath Uni?

Great read anyway, good luck with it all.


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Amazing legs!
> 
> I am near Melksham when back from studying. Live in Biddestone.
> 
> ...


yo buddy, i used to use scotts gym a few years ago but i usually use city fitness which is just by scotts gym. i only use bath uni on mondays but not all tha time. let me know if you fancy coming and having a look at city fitness and i'll meet up with you. its a quality gym with loads of equipment and weight. :thumbup1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Would be great. Will let you know in the summer when I move back home.

All the best.


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Due to work this week i've had to train 3 days in a row which i hate in the off session let alone getting ready for a show. monday back, tues legs and wed chest and shoulders as well as cardio. today it feels like my whole body is aching but i do love that feeling, i know i've trained hard when i can feel that muscle for a few days after training.

I was going to do some pics last night but i forgot my camera but i promise i will post some soon. On my nutrition this week i have gone from full fat milk to skimmed now, breakfast is not as nice now but still my favourite.

On a lighter note it is my daughters first birthday, that year has gone so fast and i'm having a birthday party for her with the family on sunday so i can enjoy it to as its my cheat day not that i planned it that way.... :whistling:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

another day has passed with my energy levels starting to settle down as i've been struggling a bit this week with feeling tired and wiped out. My misses has been good making sure i'm resting when i can and giving me a break from my daughter, this sport can be very selfish at times but i always try to make time for my girl erin. I'm very lucky with my wife as she always sticks by me even with the mood swings with the diet, but she did know she was marrying a body builder.

i'll be getting my gh in for the last 4 weeks of my prep for the show which is what i did as a middle weight which work very well last time. :thumb:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

nutrition is going well and i feel like that i'm going to make no more changes with my diet now for the next 4 weeks, if i need to make changes then i'm going to increase my cardio. i will be weighing in tomorrow morning to see where i am with weight as i know my condition is improving week to week but i want to know how far i've got to go to get under 90kg.i'll be letting you know tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Well the weigh in went well, i was 93.5 kg in the morning and my body fat is around 7 % at the momment so very pleased as i've still got 13 weeks to go, i'm planning on being ready a couple of weeks before the show, i weighed my self the night before just to see what kind of weight i drop though the night without dehidrating properly, i was 96.5 kg so i dropped 3kg. gives me an idea of what i might weigh in at the show, i reckon i'm going to be around 87kg.

Had a graet cheat day with ice cream and hot an spicy chicken wings, birthday cake and crisps which is one of my weaknesses.it was a good day..

Back to the diet today and all is good, completed a training session on arms tonight and the veins look like they were trying to break out of my arms, love it and got the cardio done on the cross trainer.. :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Do you believe in keeping fairly lean all year around then?

I think I will be keeping a much closer eye on my diet when I bulk this time and not go overboard. Seems to be the way to go and make dieting much easier. Do you agree?


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Do you believe in keeping fairly lean all year around then?
> 
> I think I will be keeping a much closer eye on my diet when I bulk this time and not go overboard. Seems to be the way to go and make dieting much easier. Do you agree?


i beleive in eating clean in the off season as your body can make use of clean food but your body has little use for junk food apart from storing it as fat. you'll find that you should make better improvements and you'll still be able to see them as you'll stay leaner. you still have to be carefull on not going over board with good food as you'll only store it as fat so keeping an eye on your condition in the off season will let you know if your taking on to many calories or not. i let my self have treats if i feel i fancy something then i have it. i try not to go over 10-12% body fat in the off season and it does make the diet easier to. :thumb:


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Sounds like its all going well bro, i'll have to come and keep an eye on you at the south coast. Lol

Good luck bro, keep going.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Sounds like its all going well bro, i'll have to come and keep an eye on you at the south coast. Lol 

Good luck bro, keep going.


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

sbigpecs said:


> Sounds like its all going well bro, i'll have to come and keep an eye on you at the south coast. Lol
> 
> Good luck bro, keep going.


Thanks bro, be good to meet at the south coast, been following you journal and looking forward to seeing some pic's and wishing you all the best for the arnold. :thumbup1:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

My diet seems to be leveling out at the mo as my energy levels are seeming nice and stable, still getting hungry in the normal parts of the day but nothing to bad. i'm increasing my water intake to 3 litres a day this week and we'll see what happen with the weight loss on sunday and my condition.

Back training tonight and this week its dead lift week along with the cardio, going to start having some sun beds now up to the comp to give me my base tan. If you've been following my thread you've proberbly noticed that i normally train tues but due to having to work late i swapped it so that i train tonight, i still got my cardio done last night though. :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Get some pictures up mate!


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

finally some pics of my upper body which are ok but holding some water as i'd drunk 3 litres so far that day.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin very good mate. how many weeks out are you here?


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> lookin very good mate. how many weeks out are you here?


12 more weeks of dieting to go, there is still more to come of yet but pleased with the way things are going.. thanks buddy:thumb:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> scary thing is steve is doing same show as me and my update pics aint gonna look anywhere near as good :lol:
> 
> looking very sharp for 12 weeks out mate! look forward to seeing the finished article


thanks buddy. hope to meet soon.


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Another good week of dieting' my body has seemed to of adjusted to the lower calouries now as energy levels are good and i'm planning on just a couple of pound loss this week. i would not be to worried if it had stayeed the same as last week as i can see the condition has improved. dont want to do anything to fast as the last thing i want to do is to diet of any muscle. :thumb:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

mate looking fantastic, your going to do great at portsmouth, look v thick al over, legs look great, look forward to seeing you when u cut some water over the next couple weeks


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

sunday morning i weighed in at 92.9kg so another loss so everything is still moving along nicely. after the weigh in then the cheat day can begin and i had a good feed that day but my main meal was steak pie and chips and it was bloody lovely. :thumb:

Back into the diet monday and where i was so busy with work i missed my protein drink at 3 and i paid the price as i woke up so hungry through the night i could hardly sleep but i thought it out but only managed 5 hours sleep so feeling tired today. :cursing:

Had a good training session on chest and shoulders last night and its arms tonight with the cardio as usual. :thumbup1:


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Yo bro,

Think i might invest in one of them steak pies from the butchers on Sunday lol!

Hows your chest and delt workout looking at the momment? still using the basic compound movements or are you starting to add in isolation work?

Seen Daz today when i went round and collected my Whey, he is looking in good shape, still holding 102kg aswell awesome.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

steven-nicholls said:


> finally some pics of my upper body which are ok but holding some water as i'd drunk 3 litres so far that day.
> 
> View attachment 21404
> 
> ...


Looking great bro. Keep it up, not long left!!!


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Chest work outs are still all compond movements mainly, incline and flat presses being on free weight bench or smith machine, we did do some cable cross overs but thats been the first time in about 6 months. For shoulders we do behind head presses first and then front presses mainly on the smith machine but it depends if its free or we do free weight or any other shoulder machine, i dont like to wait when i'm training so i'll always make sure i get the job done with whats available at the time, normally finish shoulders of with some dumbell side raises. :thumb:

I slept a bit better last night but i still wake up about 2 or 3 times through the night just to go to the loo with the amount of water i'm drinking but thats normal at the moment but at least i was'nt to hungry like monday night. :thumbup1:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

After seeing picture of shaun and how amazing his condition is, just makes me realise i've still got a way to go to get my condition the way i want it.. thank god i've still got 11 weeks. i know i will get there just going to keep my head down to get there.. :thumb:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

this week is quiet hard with the diet as i've been feeling like i've got no energy and not sure if i've made any progress but that might be just in my head, i'll find out sunday morning witht the weigh in i guess. i've not done anything different with my diet this week so i think its just the weather making harder on me, def feel the cold alot more now days anyway.:cool:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Was ment to of been going to have a training session with 'Mr supercell' James himself on sat but due to the bad weather matt p and me are not going to be able to make it as its a 3 hour drive on a good day. totally gutted as i've been looking forward to this for ages, been loong forward to the session and a good chat. We are going to organise another day and i'll get my back session in tomorrow at some point. If your reading this James sorry for any inconvience buddy.

I'm looking forwarfd to my cheat on sunday as ive been hungry alot this week and struggling with energy levels at times, going out for sunday lunch and i'm having pudding to..... :whistling:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

hi buddy, things going well, getting a bit harder every week but the cheat day helps me get though each week, gives me something to look forward to. weighed in on sunday morning at 92kg so another little loss which is spot on target, i'm going to be be upping my cardio to 15 minutes this week on the 5 days i'm doing it.

Yeah i know sean jefferies, big fella, i've worked on the door a couple of times with him but a good bloke to.. he done well in the first timers, i was there when he competed, he hates the dieting. :cursing:

I had to trained back on sat as i didnt make it to kent to see james, i'm lucky as i've got my own gym in my garden in a log cabin type shed about 5 meters square with free weights, smith machine, cross trainer and treadmill to. :thumb:

Well its legs tonight and its time to punish them again. :thumbup1:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Legs was a killer session, we done 8 sets on hack squat but the weight was'nt really heavy, mainly consentrating on squeezing the muscle. I had some killer burning pains but its all good, done some hamstring curls and standing carf raises along with 15 minutes cardio on the cross trainer. i keep the cross trainer at the top level (20) and have to work at it, its not a fast movement but it makes me sweat. :cursing:


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Yo Bro,

Im on nights this week, hence the stupid time at which i'm posting this (I'm not an insomniac)

Good to see everything is still coming along nicely, i'm sure by the time your reading this DOMS will well and truly have set in from your leg workout.

Everything still the same diet wise or have you introduced anything else this week?

Me and Rich are training chest and delts tonight and quads/hams thursday usual time 1730ish if you gonna be around? wouldnt mind seeing how your progressing!

Speak sn! Matt.


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

yo bro, the only thing nutrition wise that i have changed is that all my hot drinks are black tea now, no more hot drinks even with skimmed milk now. Everything else is staying the same but have uppped the cardio to 15 minutes per session, work has got really busy so its like i'm doing additional cardio while i work and my stress levels are alot higher now, this always happens when i'm getting ready for a show, its like someone testing me, trying to make things as hard as possible. still i just keep fighting on but i'm bloody tired. I'm finding that i dont sleep that well anymore to, with getting up around 3 times a night to go to the loo and when i wake up i start thinking about being on that stage again and hoping i'm going to be the best i can be plus some times thinking about what food to have for my cheat this week.. this sport tests your mind as well as your body but us who step on stage makes us different to everyone else!!!! :lol:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Almost the end of another week and all my training is done apart from some cardio and then it will be sunday, day of some cheat food. i have upped the cardio this week so hopefully this will show in my weight loss this week, fingers crossed.. been hard to notice much changes in my condition thi week but that might be due to the fact i keep looking at myself to oftern hoping to see some improvements. Mytraining partner said he's noticed some more improvements and i think sometimes you need that other person to help keep you on track with things. :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i totally agree mate its now other peoples opinions are so important because if your anything like me im lookin at myself every day several times hahaha. i get my cheat meal 2moro night and i cnt wait. how much cardio are you doing now??


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> i totally agree mate its now other peoples opinions are so important because if your anything like me im lookin at myself every day several times hahaha. i get my cheat meal 2moro night and i cnt wait. how much cardio are you doing now??


 yo buddy, i'm doing 15 minutes of cardio 5 evenings a week after my last meal. i've been very lucky this time as i'm doing hardly anything compared to when i got ready as a middle weight 3 years ago but i stay lean in the off season now which has made a major difference and it help me make alot of good improvements through staying leaner. i found you on face book the other day to..what show and class you getting ready for? :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im not sure what show yet mate. I am debating bout doing the nabba north beginning of may. my idea is i will diet as if i am doing the show. when im arund 6 weeks out i will post pics on here and see what people think and wether i should do the show.

I personally dont think i have enough muscle mass so i may diet to single digits then bulk but concentrate on staying lean and do a show next year.


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> im not sure what show yet mate. I am debating bout doing the nabba north beginning of may. my idea is i will diet as if i am doing the show. when im arund 6 weeks out i will post pics on here and see what people think and wether i should do the show.
> 
> I personally dont think i have enough muscle mass so i may diet to single digits then bulk but concentrate on staying lean and do a show next year.


 though my experience its better to make a decission about doing a show so it makes it easier to diet. if your going to do a show then you have to stick to the deit to look your best but if your not sure you've got more chance on cheating on your diet as you'll think well i'm mot sire if i'm going to do it or not. dont worry about your weight as long as you have done as much as you can do for that day then your a winner for stepping on that stage cos not many people can even do that buddy.. :thumb:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Well after a week of additional cardio and no change on my nutrition i weighed in exactly the same as last week on sunday morning, 92 kg which was a little disapionting but my condition had look as if there was some improvement. its a start of a new week and i'm going to keep the cardio the same as last week and i have reduced the amount of steak i am eating in the evening for my last meal by 30 grams so we'll have to see how this week goes.. :confused1:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Which gym do you prefer? Bath Uni or Melksham?

Have used the Uni gym and found it to be well equipped and plenty of room. Only downside is the 12miles it is from me. Does the gym in Melksham compare favourably?

What sort of trainers are there? Any other competitiros? Fancy somewhere where I can get guidance from those who have been on stage.

All the best,

Chris


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Which gym do you prefer? Bath Uni or Melksham?
> 
> Have used the Uni gym and found it to be well equipped and plenty of room. Only downside is the 12miles it is from me. Does the gym in Melksham compare favourably?
> 
> ...


 i prfer city fitness out of the 2 as its got better equipment and its nice and local, only down side is that the owner Alan can be a bit funny at times.. the end of the day i dont go to the gym to speak to him anyway.. me and my trainig partner both compete. My training partner darren has been competing for some years and is very good for advise. There is another lad competing called simon but he is just starting out like yourself. if you fancy coming over i'll meet you and show you round so you can see what you think and have a chat.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

That would be good. I will let you know when I will be back home.

Keep up the good work


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

i'm having to train 3 days in a row due to work loads which i hate doing in the off session let alone while i,m dieting. monday was back with loads of dead lifts and tues was legs and i am worn out already this week but got arms tonight alone with the normal 15 minutes of cardio. staying really focused on making that wait loss this week. dont want to loose much but an improvement on last week is needed..:cool:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

pushing hard this week for the weight loss.. made a though more changes this week, i,ve stoped the superpump before training as its additional sugers which i dont need anymore and it then tends to make my sugar levels shoot all over the place and i have brought down my oats to 80 grams in the morning to.. definatly feeling the difference this week and and seeing some slight changes so we'll see what happens on sunday morning..i will post some new pics at 8 weeks out and it will be full body shots this time so be kind when you see them.. :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

how many protein, carbs, fats you havn a day at the moment then mate??


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> how many protein, carbs, fats you havn a day at the moment then mate??


 i will post up my nutrition that i'm taking a bit later for you buddy.. :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thnks mate


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

i havent had a chance to update my journey over the weekend as i've been really busy working. Well i lost half a kg when i weighed in sunday morning so things still going in the right direction. :thumb:

I've made a couple of little changes to my nutrition this week and this is what i'm having:

6.30- 2 scoops of whey and 70g of oats

10.00- salmon with 150g white rice and 2 scoops of whey shake

12.30- 250g of chicken with 150g white rice and 2 scoops of whey shake

3.30- 2 scoops of whey shake

5.30- 350g of rump steak with 250g jacket potato

Training between 8 to 9 with cardio

9.00 2 scoops of whey protein with 1 scoop of waxy maise starch shake

if it is a non training day and only cardio then the 9.00 shake has no maxy maise starch..

this the same monday to saturday and sunday is my cheat day, as i get closer to the comp date sunday cheat will be limited to a time scale and then just a meal as we get to the last stages..


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks like you have things running smoothly mate or as smoothly as these things go lol.


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Trained chest and shoulders last night and even though i'm on lower carbs i still managed to press 180kg for 2 sets on 8 reps on incline before dropping the weight, 5sets on incline in total and 3 sets on flat bench press, then moved on to shoulder behind head press for 3 sets and then front SP for 3 sets, along with my 15 mins on the cross trainer for cardio and that was me done in..

I've just got cardio tonight and then wed night will be cardio and back training. :thumb:


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Still nice and strong then bro! dont know how you do it?

when you going to post your next set of pics up?


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

matt p said:


> Still nice and strong then bro! dont know how you do it?
> 
> when you going to post your next set of pics up?


 next lot of pics will be at 8 weeks out, if your about on sunday morning you could pop over to help me take them buddy..


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

For some reason my energy levels have really dropped today and i'm struggling a bit, not really bothered about feeling hungry thats just the norm but feeling tired and i've still got work to do and training tonight. going to keep fighting through it but i'm going to be totally wiped out by the end of the day. :cursing:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

i'm feeling a bit better today, still struggling for energy a bit but hopefully my body will start to adjust to the lower carbs soon and the weigh in on sunday hopefully will be good. i can see more improvements in my condition this week already.. :thumb:


----------



## The_One (Feb 10, 2009)

Come on bro, head up chin up, you still have about 9 weeks to go, no time for feeling tired at this stage bro.

Glad you can see the conditioning coming in already. The last 2-3 weeks are for me the most frustrating, as your there, but not there. 

Im cheering you on bro, and cant wait to see you there, should be a good u90s class for you, glad im taking a back seat just watching.

Keep it up big man, your big day will soon be here.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

all the best...


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks for all your support. things have been better today for energy so i think my body is re-adjusting to the lower carbs. good back session last night and i'm aching well today so all to do for the weekend is to keep cardio going and get my meals in plus take my daughter out shopping tomorrow morning to give my misses a break.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

glad your feeling a bit better mate. ive had one of those days today were i felit i could have just slept all day. no energy at all. keep chippin away mate.


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

I thought i do a write up on how my week goes with work and training as i dont want anyone to think i'm wimping out when i'm struggling with energy cos i will always fight to be the best i can be on the day.

Mondays

6.00 wake up

7.00 make way to work

working day 7.30 to 4.30 ( if overtime is on then i finish 6.00)

5.00 home and last food meal

6.00 bathing my daughter and put her to bed by 6.45

7.00 personal Training Client till 8.00

8.15 My training and cardio

9.30 home

10.00 wash and bed by 10.30

Tuesday

The same as monday apart from the Personal training client and my training will start at 7.00

Wednesday

the same as monday

Thursday( one of my harder days)

6.00 wake up

7.00 make way to work

working day 7.30 till 4.30

5.00 home and last food meal

6.00 bath daughter and put her to bed

7.00 personal training client till 8.00

8.15 my own training and cardio

9.15 Home and wash

10.00 working on the door at night club till 03.00

03.30 home and bed

Friday

06.00 wake up after 2.5 hours sleep

7.00 make way to work

working day 7.30 till 1.30

2.00 home

2.30 personal training client till 3.30

4.00 sleep for 2 hours

6.00 wake and last food meal and bath daughter

8.00 bath and dressed for work

9.30 leave to work on the door at another night club tll 02.30

3.00 home and bed

Saturday

9.00 wake

10.00 take duaghter out shopping along with my mum and nan, this helps my nan get out eacj week nas its the only chance she gets now she's getting on and needs an wheel chair now

2.00 home and some time to chill for a bit and normally get things done around the house while i've got the energy

6.00 bath and bed for daughter

7.30 cardio

8.00 bath and get ready for work

9.00 leave for work on the door at another night club

04.00 home and bed

Sunday

wake around 10.00, try to have a bit of a lie in but with the diet this does not happen very oftern.Once i wake then i weigh in and if all good then my cheat day will start and we have a family day as in dont really get a chance to see the misses and duaghter during the week and all my life is about is my competition anyway..

this is a normal week and sometimews it can get even busier if i get any other additional clients along with my day job having overtime on to..i'm not making any excusses as i will not let myself wimp out, i've got to be the best i can be as i dont know any other way. :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thats a busy week mate i no how it feels. last year when i deited i was working twelve hour days in manchester as a dry liner but living in liverpool. was a nightmare i litteraly worked/gym and slept from mon-fri.

keep on going mate you are looking very impressive in your recent pics.


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Steve is one of the hardest working people i know, he has been my best friend (Big bro) for some years now and i can testify just how hard this guy works.

Note - Steve you missed out limo driving aswell!

Seeing you Thur night i could tell straight away that you have had a hard week, your at the buisness end of the diet now, stay focused and dig deep, you have friends and family supporting you and your lil bro is always here for ya!

Speak to you later on today once i'm awake as i'm on nights, enjoy that trip choc cereal!

Note - Steve loves his triple choc cereal.... ha!


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks bro, very glad to have you as my best friend and my bro, supporting me all the way.. thank you.

I weighed in at 91kg this morning so i'm very pleased with my progress and my condition and i've still got 8 weeks to go. going to have a good cheat feed today.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

saw your pics on facebook before i did on here magte lookin very good indeed. all the hard work is payin off.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Good luck for your show mate. Keep at it and you'll be top notch. Respect to you for fitting it all in and still finding time for your family.


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you for your comments. staying positive and got my head down as it will be the april 26 before i know it. not making any changes this week to my nutrition and cardio to see what happens this week, its hard not to make changes as i worry that nothing will happen but i'm sure it will.. :thumb:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Trained arms last night and they are killing today..

bicep dumbell curl 5 sets

bicep preacher curl 4 sets

tricep cable curls 5 sets

dips 4 sets

i do as many reps as my arms will let me and some forced ones with the help of my training partner on every set.

15 minutes of cardio on the cross trainer and i was drenched.. good session:thumb:

Of to the gym for chest and shoulders tonight along with the cardio s usual. :thumbup1:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice one Steve coming along...nice feathers in your teardrops on your quads. And nice overall balance (which you dont see much these days)

Make sure you get some photos backstage done at the show..

Fivos


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Fivos said:


> Nice one Steve coming along...nice feathers in your teardrops on your quads. And nice overall balance (which you dont see much these days)
> 
> Make sure you get some photos backstage done at the show..
> 
> Fivos


 thanks buddy, i'll make sure i get some photo's done its a shame your not going to be there to take them but i wish you all the best for your comp and i'll make sure i come over and say hi at the body power show. :thumb:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

bulkaholic said:


> Looking very good mate with 8 weeks to go:thumb: You are going to be absolutely peeled by the time you get on stage! Your right about it flying by! I am wishing my life away every other day to get some carbs:lol:


 cheers buddy.. keep going with your prep and i dont know how you get through the day with no carbs. hope to see you soon.. :thumbup1:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Trained chest and shoulders last night along with my 15 mins of cardio, we done all slow reps last night, slow on the down and on the up. this is a killer but excellient get getting massive pumps..

Incline bench press 4 sets

flat bench press 3 sets

Rear shoulder press 3 sets

front shoulder press 3 sets

each set i do as many reps as possible, i never count them

by the end of the session i was totally worn out and had no energy left at all.. :thumbup1:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

tonight is legs and cardio so its going to be a hard session as usual. this week has been nice and steady for energy levels which in my mind is not always a good sign, feel like i should be struggling at some point to make sure i'm still making improvements but we'll have to wait and see till sunday.:cool:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Well i think i spoke to soon about my energy levels as i was wiped out after the legs session, i was totally dead after training and cardio. got home and had a wash, protein shake and i fell to sleep for half an hour then had to wake up to work on the door which was a real struggle and i'm finding it the same today being back at work again but no training till monday now only cardio thank god.. just got to get through till sunday and see what happens with my weight and condition but i feel that my lower back is coming in more now:thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

The harder it gets mate the moreimprovements your making is my opinion. Keep at it mate you have a very busy schedule but it will be orthit in the end.

I sped all week deaming of my cheat on a sat lol


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> The harder it gets mate the moreimprovements your making is my opinion. Keep at it mate you have a very busy schedule but it will be orthit in the end.
> 
> I sped all week deaming of my cheat on a sat lol


i know what you mean buddy, gives me something to look forward to and almost focus on. its like achieving a goal each week, if i do well then i can enjoy the day if i dont then i limit it to make me work harder next week:cool:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice balanced physique. Impressive package. Looking forward to seeing you peeled!

Echo what others have said about your other commitments; inspirational.


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Nice balanced physique. Impressive package. Looking forward to seeing you peeled!
> 
> Echo what others have said about your other commitments; inspirational.


thanks buddy, hopefully we'll meet soon when your back in wiltshire:thumbup1:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

today has been a nice steady day, nice day with the family and had some good rest thanks to my wife, she can always tell when i'm starting to run out of energy and helps take over looking after our daughter, she lets me rest and makes sure i get my meals in when its time to eat.. she bloody good to me and i'm lucky to have her with me on this journey. looking forward to my cheat tomorrow but i'm going to take it steady on how much i consume which is not easy once i've started but once again my wife paula will be keeping an eye on me and will tell me when anothe is anothe:thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

steven-nicholls said:


> thanks buddy, hopefully we'll meet soon when your back in wiltshire:thumbup1:


I do plan on checking out the gym. I have used the Bath Uni one before and it was well stocked and ad some tasty girls as well :thumb:

Hopefully Melksham offers such perks. Would be good to have a seasoned competitor as well. Should be back around June time if you will be around then? You live in Melksham then? I only really go there when we need some animal feed- trip down Countrywide! Ooooooooo Arrrrrrrrrrrrr :thumb: :lol:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> I do plan on checking out the gym. I have used the Bath Uni one before and it was well stocked and ad some tasty girls as well :thumb:
> 
> Hopefully Melksham offers such perks. Would be good to have a seasoned competitor as well. Should be back around June time if you will be around then? You live in Melksham then? I only really go there when we need some animal feed- trip down Countrywide! Ooooooooo Arrrrrrrrrrrrr :thumb: :lol:


 yes buddy i live in melksham so the gym is nice and local for me. i'll be around in june so we can hook up then :thumbup1:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

On sunday the weigh in went well and i lost a bit more than expected, weighed in at 89.8kg so things are going well. i knew that i had make improvements as i could see it in my lower back which is always my hadest bit to get rid of. keeping my head down and getting on with this week, have lowered my carbs on 2 meals through the day so i'm expecting to work hard again this week but its not long till show time and it will be here before i know it.. :thumb:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

the lower carbs are hitting home already this week as i seem to be fighting to keep my energy up when working through the day and with training but its all good. Still maintaining good strength down the gym but the reps are dropping but only slightly. there is more improvements in my condition since he last lot of pics i done but i will wait till i'm 4 weeks out before posting any new ones:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

glad things are going well mate keep at it


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Having a bit of trouble keeping updated as i've lost internet at home till next week. things are moving alone now, weighed in the same sunday but not to bothered about that as my condition is still coming in. the morning cardio has now started, done well to last till the final 6 weeks before it had to start. :thumb:

On sat i had a training session with Supercell himself. Really enjoyed the session and learnt a new exercise for rear delts. had a good session on chest and shoulders and i've been aching well since. it was really good to meet James and it was great to be able to ask any questions and he was totally honest and truthfull on any answers, very glad to have spent the time with him and will def book in another session after the show for some more quidence..plus he said that my condition was spot on for 6 weeks out and has said that my morning cardio should start now so it has. many thanks James for a good day. :thumb:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Trained legs last night, 8 sets of leg press with reps of 12-20, then standing calf raises and cardio, then i was dead. aching well today and it was hard work on the treadmill at 6 in the morning but once i was off i just got the job done. :thumb:

so far energy levels are ok but i'm sure they are going to drop soon but i not to bothered as i will be fighting all the way now as its not long to go:thumbup1:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good journal Steve. Coming along nicely. Keep up the good work


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good work mate keep it up. nothing worse than cardio in the am when you did legs the day before. i sufferd this at 6.30 this morning.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

pah

I did legs last night and still did 40 minutes HIT stepping this morning.

However it took me 30 minutes to walk back to the changing room.


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

its nice to know we are all in the same boat..

hi tom, what show are you doing this year? :thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

not sure

just keeping in shape at the mo


----------



## darbs (Mar 16, 2009)

Alright Steve,,

Good to see you on forum mate - its Wayne, used to train at Scotts when i lived in Melksham mate. Good luck on the prep for your show. I train up at Ironworx in Swindon - You proabably seen Shaun on here too..You should get up here for a session mate...Few of us competing this year so always good.


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Been difficult to keep updated at the moment as i've only got the internet at work and i dont often get a chance to get on here. hopefully the net will be sorted at home this week.

My weigh in went ok, didnt loose as much as i'd like but my condition in my legs had improved. my cheat has been been cut back on sunday but it was all good and i'm planning on cutting it back even more into this final stage. have increased the amount of cardio in the morning and i'm dropping some more carbs this week but only about 20grams in a day so we'll see how this week goes for energy.. :thumb:

I'm going to be cutting the door work back soon as finding it hard work now and i need my rest more as i'm getting burnt out. plus i'm fed up people telling me to smile. :cursing:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

having a difficult week in my head as i feel i'm not improving the way i want to, i have increased my cardio and made some more changes in my nutrition and i look like i,m going backwards with my condition, not improving and its driving me nuts:cursing:

i'm going to stick at it this week but i need to make some changes next week as its the final 4 weeks and i'm not happy with the way i looking at the momment.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

post your diet up mate


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> post your diet up mate


 i will post it up over the weekend to see what you think buddy, seen your pics on face book, your looking quality!!! :thumb:

i think i might be moving in the right derection again, for some reason i've been holding on to loads of water but it seems to be going thank god..


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

at last i've got the net at home again so i can keep updated. i feel that i've managed to turn things around and things are back on the right track and hopefully the weight will change this week and then a well deserved cheat before i get my head down for another hard week.. :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

pleased things are looking up mate keep your head down not long till sunday.


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

today the weigh in has gone the same as the past 3 weeks apart from my condition has definatly improved, just dont like the fact that my weight is dead on the button for making the weight class.

Next week there is going to be the final changes to nutrition for the next 3 weeks:5.45am, cardio for 20 mins

6.30am, 70g of oats with 2 scoops of pro peptide this is made with water.

10am, 300g of white fish fillets with 100g of cooked white rice along with a shake with 2 scoops of whey protein.

12.30, next meal is the same as previous

3.30pm, whey protein shake with 2 scoops

5.30pm, 300g of rump steak with medium jacket potato

cardio for 15mins and then training ( on none training days cardio will be 20 mins)

9.00pm, whey protein shake with 2 scoops (on training days maxy waise starch is added)

4iu of growth to be taken every day before bed this will stop a week out from the show.

my cheat today is still limited and will be each week now plus my stomach has shrunk so i cant consum that much.

if i feel that the last tiny little bits are not coming of then the cardio will be increased but the nutrition will stay the same.

this is the final charge to be the best i can be.. :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds like a good plan mate good luck


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

drop the GH now and you'll drop 3 kilos mate. Guaranteed


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> drop the GH now and you'll drop 3 kilos mate. Guaranteed


 thanks tom.. :thumb:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

i think that with my nutrition i will be dropping the protein shakes with the 2 fish meals as i feel that i didnt need them today so that is the only change i will be making. got up this morning and got my cardio done on an incline on the treadmll as i need my hams to come in more.

i have just had my steak and potato and i'll be of to the gym at 8 tonight for cardio and arms session. :rockon:


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

Maybe with 4 weeks to go its time to throw caution into the wind and up the game,,after all if ur not ready 2weeks out ur pretty screwed IMO.why dont u post up some pictures of the critical areas that show condition??eg tree, hams, abs, glutes.if there not in this week then there is a problem with the diet,thats the way i see it anyway mate for all my opinion is worth.Good luck


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Best of luck with the prep Steve and glad you enjoyed the session, it was great meeting the 3 of you.

Like I said keep that cheat in. Set yourself and weight target each week. Last cheat should be 10-14 days out after which the slow depletion should be underway all the way until the last weekend when things can be stepped up to make sure all the glycogen has all but gone.

Follow the last week I gave you and if the fat's off you'll be bang on come show day.

I'll be down on the Sat in Portsmouth anyway as I have 2 athletes doing the show so if you need an assessment on what to eat and when, let me know and we can meet up sat night

Keep pushing mate

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

You are at the stage now when I would say you need to up your cardio. 45 mins pre meal 1 and another 45 pwo. Remember its all about condition with the UKBFF, trust me.

You should also be doing your cardio AFTER your weights, not before. This is because you need the glycogen to lift the weights then when you are depleted after the workout you should do the cardio; far more fat will be burnt this way. Then have PWO shake after your cardio.

Lose the protein shakes with fish. If you are having 300g of fish thats around 60g of protein plus then another 50g via the shakes is WAY too much mate. You should take in a max of around 45-50 per meal.

Change the baked pot for sweet tatty or rice or even just fibrous veg. Instead of protein shakes have solid meals, this makes the body work harder and burn more cals. The only shake you should have should be PWO. Your last meal before bed would be better off being white fish or turkey and veg. You are fine with oats and protein powder for meal 1 though.

Just my take on things but its time to step things up a gear.

J


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> couple of things bro
> 
> do u know a guy called chris banable, owns spartan supplements cos he said he trained with or just met a guy about to compete
> 
> also why do u do incline work and attribute it to helping hams come in?


 sorry buddy i dont know chris but there is a few of us from cit fitnes competing at the portsmouth show. alan the owner said he's doing the over 50's but to be honest i think he will back out at the last minute. simon liversage he's doing the lightweights, chris warner he's doing the intermediates, darren oram doing the heavy's and me.

i do the treadmill on the incline as i feel my hams work so much harder and also gives a good stretch as i do my cardio which will help bring out the cuts in them. fingers crossed.. :thumb:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks james for all your advise and i trust everything you say and i have already implemented everything with nutrition and cardio that you said. i am focused on showing you and myself that i have the self disapline to be able to do this and then hope that i have the physic that the judges like. i have talked to my wife to let her know that i need to do this and i wil help with my father duties when i can and thats the biggest sacrifise i believe i can give but i'm willing to do this to be as i good as i can be on the day. my wife is bloody amazing as she is sticking by me and said to get on and do what i've got to do. :thumb:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Good luck with it all mate. Your looking massive in pics :thumbup1:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

leafman said:


> Good luck with it all mate. Your looking massive in pics :thumbup1:


 many thanks buddy. you going to be at the show? working bloody hard now for the final 4 weeks.. :thumb:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Good work mate, words of a champion.

J


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks james, well trained legs tonight and there was no letting of the weights on the leg press, still fully loaded and lots of squeezing on each rep, after 6 sets then went on to leg extentions, hamstring curls and then standing calf raises killer session:thumb:

after all that a cardio session that seemed to go on forever(thanks james) but i'm not letting of now as its not long now. i feel more focused again after getting over the shock of the changes i needed to make but its got to be done. :rockon:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

another good day with the diet, just keep working hard and keeping my head down and taking each day, cardio session and training session at a time. i break up the day in my head into sections and i take each section at a time and thats how i get through the day working towards my goal. :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

good luck Steve your working your socks off


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thats the way to do it mate head down and keep on going. not long left now this is the important part.


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

had a good start to the day with a 1kg weight loss which is great news and i good change in my condition so all the hard work has been worth it tis week but its still not over yet, 3 more weeks. going to keep fighting hard all the way.

i'm prop not going to update mt journey much now till after the show as i keep worrying about how well other people are doing, Tom your looking amazing!!, and not consentrating on me and what i'v got to do.

i want to say a big thank you to everyone that has been following my journey and for all your support and look forward to seeing you at the show. please come up and say hi if you see me about on the day. good luck to all of you with your own journeys and training and i'll be back after the 26 to update with results and pics:thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good luck then Steve


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good luck mate keep up the hard work


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

best of luck mate, make these next three weeks count, they are make or break so realli giv it ur all, see u at the comp x


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

steven-nicholls said:


> had a good start to the day with a 1kg weight loss which is great news and i good change in my condition so all the hard work has been worth it tis week but its still not over yet, 3 more weeks. going to keep fighting hard all the way.
> 
> i'm prop not going to update mt journey much now till after the show as i keep worrying about how well other people are doing, Tom your looking amazing!!, and not consentrating on me and what i'v got to do.
> 
> i want to say a big thank you to everyone that has been following my journey and for all your support and look forward to seeing you at the show. please come up and say hi if you see me about on the day. good luck to all of you with your own journeys and training and i'll be back after the 26 to update with results and pics:thumb:


Thanks mate but never worry about how others are looking as it will mess your head up.

just concentrate about being your best.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Thanks mate but never worry about how others are looking as it will mess your head up.
> 
> just concentrate about being your best.


Wise words Tom. 

Glad all is going well and looking forward to seeing you at the show.

J


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

almost into the final weekand all is going well, bloody hard work but good, some times cant tell if i'm looking forward to the show more than the day after when i can eat again ..ha ha

everything is coming along nicely and i'm all set for the final week. my day job is really quiet which is making my day drag when i want it to fly by but never mind. see you all at the show:rockon:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

glad things are going well mate you have put in alot of hard work and made the sacrifices and im sure it will pay off.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

best of luck steve will be there to see you battle it out,almost there keep up the hard work it will pay off buddy! :thumb:


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

well its been a week since the show and i'm aleady 20 pounds heavier and have been back training since thursday.

i really enjoyed the day and being back on stage, i will admit that i was gutted that i didnt get any call outs but looking back now i can see that i've still got to add some mass before i can do any damage as a light heavy so my plan is to add that mass this year and step back on stage but with the same condition that i had on sunday as i believe that my condition was one of the best in my class.

it has been a great learning process again with the diet as it was totally different to my last diet and i was able to push my self so much further.

A massivethank you ges out to my family and friends for there support, thank you to supercell for the advice you gave me and Fivos for my photo shoot back stage. :thumb:


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Make sure you get your pics up bro!! Happy Eating!!!


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

steven-nicholls said:


> well its been a week since the show and i'm aleady 20 pounds heavier and have been back training since thursday.
> 
> i really enjoyed the day and being back on stage, i will admit that i was gutted that i didnt get any call outs but looking back now i can see that i've still got to add some mass before i can do any damage as a light heavy so my plan is to add that mass this year and step back on stage but with the same condition that i had on sunday as i believe that my condition was one of the best in my class.
> 
> ...


Hey Steve was my pleasure pal. You have such a balanced phsyique and you really need to see Steve in the Flesh to see his balance. Like i said few more pounds off and your physique can be shown off in its full glory.

Fivos

ps can you confirm you have recived your CD?


----------



## forddee (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Steve very late in adding to this PG of yours as i mostly on other broads and pop in and out now and then. And today i have seen yours a very good read its a shame i did not know about at the start but i will keep an eye open for the next one.Welldone with your finshing shape ,i did not get to see all the posing in you class as i had two little rats with me (love the kids) i did see most of your posing routen and it was spot on, something i always lack on.I will see ya about soon welldone.

*bulkaholic *were in Westbury are you as should beable to throw a stone at you house from were i live,i also train with Lee S at the Train,Sation gym some times and train Warminster atm

Daz


----------



## steven-nicholls (Oct 15, 2008)

Fivos said:


> Hey Steve was my pleasure pal. You have such a balanced phsyique and you really need to see Steve in the Flesh to see his balance. Like i said few more pounds off and your physique can be shown off in its full glory.
> 
> Fivos
> 
> ps can you confirm you have recived your CD?


 hi buddy, i got my cd thank you very much and i'll be posting up some of your pics so that every one can see what an amazing job you do. thank you for your comments it means alot. how did you get on sat?


----------

